# It's that time of year again! The Baltimore Show.



## cowseatmaize (Mar 12, 2016)

*13 March 2016* (Sunday) *Baltimore, Maryland* – *The Baltimore Antique Bottle Club’s 36th Annual Show & Sale*, 8:00 am to 3:00 pm. For contracts call: Andy Agnew, 410.527.1707 or e-mail medbotls@comcast.net, baltimorebottleclub.org at the Physical Education Center, CCBC-Essex, 7201 Rossville Blvd. (I-695, Exit 34) Contact: Rick Lease, 410.458.9405, finksburg21@comcast.net, *FOHBC Member Club


*


----------

